# Shy lady from Maryland saying hi!



## lady_bee

Yep that's me. I've been mostly a quiet member for 2 years in another forum. I've checked this site in the past, but wow have you guys exploded with posts and people recently! Maybe someday I will break out of my shell and spam the place, never know. People I know look at me kinda strange for my love of Halloween I think, so these places are a good outlet and source of entertainment for me. I can't do a yard haunt since I live in an apartment, but I am planning a big party this year. Hopefully better than last year anyway. I will enjoy seeing what you all post the next few months, maybe reply when I can't stand it anymore


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Surely youhave a balcony and a front door you can decorate? 

Welcome! This place is a blast!


----------



## claymud

Welcome. we'll help break that shell for you!


----------



## TearyThunder

Welcome Lady_bee!! There's no reason to be shy. We bon't bite... er... um... well.... some might lol. I hope you enjoy the forum!


----------



## DeathTouch

Welcome to the Honey pot Lady Bee! I think you will love it here.


----------



## Zombie-F

Welcome to the shadowy side of the internet lady_bee. We hope you find your stay here to be most unpleasant.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Welcome Lady_bee. Your amoung friends here that live halloween all year long. No strange looks here, well maybe some, but they are always like that.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Welcome lady bee, glad you buzzed in!


----------



## ScareFX

Hello lady bee. Welcome. Glad you joined us.


----------



## Hellrazor

Welcome Lady bee, post at your own comfort level. There are soooo many things you can do in your apartment: 

Bathroom: check out what Ghostess did with hers, or fill you bathtub with red water and float body parts in it, 

Windows: flying crank ghost - freak everyone out outside!

Open space: have your own indoor graveyard..... we can help you build a nightmare in your apartment!!!

Enjoy your stay


----------



## Vlad

Greetings and welcome Lady Bee! You don't need a big haunt or prop shop to be active here. I can think of a few members who hardly build anything. It's all about being with people of like mind. Please do join in and start posting, everyone's opinion is cherished here (except Trish of course, heehee) lol. Are you going to the Horrorfind weekend, it's only 40 days away, and right in your area?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Party would be a great idea.
Take all month to decorate (gives you a little longer to enjoy the season).


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark

Vlad said:


> Greetings and welcome Lady Bee! You don't need a big haunt or prop shop to be active here. I can think of a few members who hardly build anything. It's all about being with people of like mind. Please do join in and start posting, everyone's opinion is cherished here (except Trish of course, heehee) lol.


Couldn't have said it better myself, please do join in. :jol:


----------



## grapegrl

Hi and welcome, Lady_bee!


----------



## SpookyDude

Welcome Lady Bee... No strange looks here just people who look strange... 

You can dress the trim around your door, dress the door too (adhere a "door" skin to it) and then take three 4'x8'x1/2" sheets of plywood, add 6 hinges and you and strech some black fabric across the top and you now have a tri-screen or backdrop that can be decorated and placed inside your apartment creating an thematic enclosure around the door where your can include low lighting, dry ice, and sound effects to spook the little kiddies who come knocking!


----------



## Hella

Welcome Lady Bee, you are among friends here, we all love halloween so no strange looks from us.


----------



## trishaanne

Welcome aboard. There are tons of things you can do to decorate for a party and I agree with an earlier post that you should check out Ghostess's site. She is an amazing talent. Just an unsolicited word of advice from someone who has huge parties every other year....do all the decorating, cooking and other prep work the day before so you have plenty of time to spend with your guests. And since you're not too far away from us (compared to some in here) you are invited to our party next year, 2007! I figure if I give everyone enough notice.... . Just another piece of advice......IGNORE VLAD!!!


----------



## TipoDeemin

Welcome! I also do a Halloween party every year, and I'd be glad to share some of my tricks with you. As the others were saying, just because you don't have a yard to haunt doesn't mean you can't still go all-out for the season.


----------



## HalloweenRick

Welcome my fellow Marylander! Go Orioles! Go Ravens! Go Non Existant pro Basketball and Hockey teams!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Welcome Lady_bee.


----------



## lady_bee

Thank you all so much for your warm welcomes. I take it Vlad and Trish have a love/hate thing going on ? Nothing like adding a little spice to the forum  And about Horrorfind weekend...I would like to go since it's only a 20 minute drive from where I live. How easy is it to get tickets at the door? I won't know until like the week before so I can't order them in advance. Didn't Bruce Campbell show up 2 years ago? I have a friend who idolizes that guy. And yes Rick, Go Ravens! I watch football every weekend lol.


----------



## Anachronism

Welcome to the board lady_bee


----------



## IshWitch

Welcome! Don't fear! You have so much opportunity to haunt your own apartment, you will learn lots here!


----------



## heresjohnny

Welcome to the forum, good chatting with you earlier.


----------



## Vlad

I believe IshWitch goes to Horrorfind every year, she should know how ticket purchasing goes.....


----------



## faerydreams

Welcome. And hey, I get strange looks from people all the time. So your right at home here. Look forward to chatting with you sometime.


----------



## Haunted Neurons

Vlad said:


> Are you going to the Horrorfind weekend, it's only 40 days away, and right in your area?


Geeez nothing good ever goes on in my neck of the woods (North Carolina). I might have to plan a road trip to at least one thing next year.

Glad you came aboard the boards Lady_bee, you will have fun here.


----------



## roadkill

lady_bee said:


> Yep that's me. I've been mostly a quiet member for 2 years in another forum. I've checked this site in the past, but wow have you guys exploded with posts and people recently! Maybe someday I will break out of my shell and spam the place, never know. People I know look at me kinda strange for my love of Halloween I think, so these places are a good outlet and source of entertainment for me. I can't do a yard haunt since I live in an apartment, but I am planning a big party this year. Hopefully better than last year anyway. I will enjoy seeing what you all post the next few months, maybe reply when I can't stand it anymore


Hello and welcome Lady_Bee. Fear not - no one here will look at you funny. we're ALL funny lookin'


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Hi lady_bee, welcome! I hope you share your Halloween Party ideas, I always love to hear about that, it's so much fun.*


----------



## HalloweenRick

Hello LadyBee!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Howdy and A Big Furry Welcome


----------



## lady_bee

Heehee that tickles, but I like em a little furry.


----------



## slightlymad

Ah fresh meat I mean welcome Baltimore is one of my favorite places. And much can be done with an apartment.


----------



## BroomChick

Welcome Lady Bee! I see you live in Baltimore...I'm not far from you in Arlington. I'm new here too and feel a bit overwhelmed by all the posts but am excited about finding others who love everything Halloween as much as I do! It's definately an addiction and continues to get worse (or better, depending upon how you look at it).


----------



## NecroBones

Hey, welcome aboard! By the way, since you're in MD, we're starting up a local DC-area haunter's mailing list...

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/dc-haunters/

In case you're interested.


----------



## Death's Door

Welcome Lady Bee - a ghastly greetings to ya.


----------



## HibLaGrande

Howdy, Lady bee!


----------



## turtle2778

Welcome, Lady Bee!!! Hope you love it as much as i do.


----------



## Dreadnight

LadyBee - nothing strange about loving Halloween around here! Welcome..


----------

